# Seriously, are Chrysler and Pontiac going out of their way to go out of business?



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Motown328 said:


> Nope. I agree with Jever. I can't stand the round headlights. Just doesn't say, "Mercedes," to me. And now with the especially GARGANTUAN emblem on the grille, you can have 'em...


large mb emblem on the grill have always been reserved for coupes. small hood orns for sedans.


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

swchang said:


> I'm guessing that's IYHO?


Just like everyone else.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

the GTO is getting good reviews :dunno:


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> ...but with the Solstice and G6 coming, they're not exactly sitting on their asses, either....QUOTE]
> 
> yep... not bad looking


----------

